# My Piranha



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

Help ID my Piranha.
David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Pic 2


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

deffenitly rhom possibly guyanna he looks like mine and i think he is also a guyanna. Nice looking fish though Is he agressive. Or skittish


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

deffenitly rhom possibly guyanna he looks like mine and i think he is also a guyanna. Nice looking fish though Is he agressive. Or skittish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice looking Rhom :nod: !


----------



## Mindtrickz (Jan 18, 2004)

looks like a Xingu Gold varient


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

S. Rhom all the way.........


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I dunno, looks like a male guppy to me. :bleh:


----------

